# 43 Peoria County



## bobb56 (Apr 28, 2015)

Found 43 grays and yellows in Peoria County on April 27.


----------



## bobb56 (Apr 28, 2015)

Could not post photo here but pending review on photo page.


----------



## rdbrds (Apr 8, 2013)

got into some real nice greys in tazewell county! should be good hunting for another couple of weeks.


----------



## dinycat (Apr 28, 2014)

I would love to buy some this year, as I'm too old now to go out looking. If anybody has a pound or two, please contact me. Thanks. 

dinycat


----------



## harv47 (Apr 19, 2016)

I would love to buy 3 lbs of mushrooms.


----------

